# Are people on speedsolving losers?



## RaresB (May 31, 2011)

"Speedsolving.com's users tend to be under the age of 25, and they tend to be childless men earning less than $30,000 who are not college graduates and browse from home."
Pulled directly from Alexa. They claim that we dont have a good education, not married, no children and that we make little money.  Hopefully alexa records results from people under 18 or this is sad. btw speedsolving is ranked 186,391 in the world by traffic. http://www.alexa.com/siteinfo/speedsolving.com here is the link.

EDIT : LOL facepalm emoticon is in the top 3 top queries from search traffic. Check it out.


----------



## Stefan (May 31, 2011)

Yes. Obviously that's what it means.


----------



## cincyaviation (May 31, 2011)

Well, it's true. (For most, not all)


----------



## Julian (May 31, 2011)

pwnAge said:


> "Speedsolving.com's users tend to be under the age of 25, and they tend to be childless men earning less than $30,000 who are not college graduates and browse from home."


Might the average age have something to do with this?


----------



## CubeLTD (May 31, 2011)

Lol.. I thought you were lying. It actually said that.


----------



## RaresB (May 31, 2011)

Julian said:


> Might the average age have something to do with this?



IIRC alexa does not record results for people under 18. Or if they do it is minimal


----------



## JyH (May 31, 2011)

yah


----------



## kinch2002 (May 31, 2011)

pwnAge said:


> Speedsolving.com's users tend to be under the age of 25, and they tend to be childless men


Well perhaps we should start making excuses for the fact that some of us are almost 25 and have no children yet?


pwnAge said:


> earning less than $30,000


But most of us are still in education


pwnAge said:


> who are not college graduates


That's because most are in still in high school or college


pwnAge said:


> and browse from home


And we don't have jobs as we're under 25...

I don't get their point. The first phrase explains the rest...


----------



## cuberkid10 (May 31, 2011)

This is actually kind of true, but looking deeper, the average age for a cuber is a younger age, which explains the other stats. (No children etc.)


----------



## TeddyKGB (May 31, 2011)

I fit that description except I make more than 30k and i'm not under 25, I AM 25.


----------



## Andreaillest (May 31, 2011)

pokerface.jpg


----------



## Vinny (May 31, 2011)

I can assume some people would be antisocial. But I wouldn't call them losers.


----------



## E3cubestore (May 31, 2011)

Yah, I don't think the fact that cubers are (generally) young men without good paying jobs is a good indication that we're losers, as most of us are still working on school (as was mentioned already) and still are under 18 and are expected to live at home.

I tend to think of most of you as pretty darn cool 

And kudos to all you old guys who have a job


----------



## Chapuunka (May 31, 2011)

Vinny said:


> I can assume some people would be antisocial. But I wouldn't call them losers.


 
Did you read the first post? It said nothing about social skills.


----------



## IamWEB (May 31, 2011)

Teenagers tend to be under the age of 25, and they tend to be childless people earning less than $30,000 annually who are not college graduates and browse from home.
Pulled directly from My Brain. It says that most speedsolving.com's users are teenagers.


----------



## ianography (May 31, 2011)

IamWEB said:


> *Teenagers tend to be under the age of 25*, and they tend to be childless people earning less than $30,000 annually who are not college graduates and browse from home.
> Pulled directly from My Brain. It says that most speedsolving.com's users are teenagers.


 
Oh really?


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 31, 2011)

IamWEB said:


> Teenagers tend to be under the age of 25,


Tend...? When are teenagers over 25?


----------



## IamWEB (May 31, 2011)

1. No .
2. When the unit is months, for example.

Udungetit.


----------



## Jungleterrain (May 31, 2011)

screw alexa. I have a 4.44 gpa, and I'd rather not have children at a young age (should people start families at the age of 18? I don't think so. Those are the real losers). If anything, I'm on the road to becoming the boss of the one who came up with this ridiculous report.


----------



## Cool Frog (May 31, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Tend...? When are teenagers over 25?


 
When does a kitten turn into a cat?
Baby into a Adult?
Puppy into a Dog


----------



## cubeslayer (May 31, 2011)

Jungleterrain said:


> screw alexa. I have a 4.44 gpa, and I'd rather not have children at a young age (should people start families at the age of 18? I don't think so. Those are the real losers). If anything, I'm on the road to becoming the boss of the one who came up with this ridiculous report.


 
Nice Job. I support this comment.

On a side note , are you a senior? If so, what school do you plan on attending in the Fall and what's your intended major?


----------



## Bapao (May 31, 2011)

> LOL facepalm emoticon is in the top 3 top queries from search traffic. Check it out.



The face palm has been used excessively in reaction to my posts in the past (which says a lot about the quality my posts). The FP is kind of a forum trade mark I guess. I thought the above was pretty hilarious/ ironic


----------



## DavidWoner (May 31, 2011)

Jungleterrain said:


> screw alexa. I have a 4.44 gpa, and I'd rather not have children at a young age (should people start families at the age of 18? I don't think so. Those are the real losers). If anything, I'm on the road to becoming the boss of the one who came up with this ridiculous report.


 
Yeah you're really going to go places in life with an attitude like that.


----------



## reyrey (May 31, 2011)

pwnAge said:


> "Speedsolving.com's users tend to be under the age of 25, and they tend to be childless men earning less than $30,000 who are not college graduates and browse from home."
> Pulled directly from Alexa. They claim that we dont have a good education, not married, no children and that we make little money.  Hopefully alexa records results from people under 18 or this is sad. btw speedsolving is ranked 186,391 in the world by traffic. http://www.alexa.com/siteinfo/speedsolving.com here is the link.
> 
> EDIT : LOL facepalm emoticon is in the top 3 top queries from search traffic. Check it out.



Yea, well, it's not true for all of us cubers.

Personally, I'm under 18, but I started learning for my Bachelor's Degree this year.


----------



## Kirjava (May 31, 2011)

Alexa is just dropping stats. You're the only one that seems to think what they say is a bad thing.


----------



## 04mucklowd (May 31, 2011)

Well I dont know what they are talking about with us being poor
Im like one of the wealthiest students ever


----------



## Dene (May 31, 2011)

Well I don't know about anyone else, but I for one am a giant loser. 

And proud.


----------



## Kirjava (May 31, 2011)

Site lists sensible report on demographic of SS.

User of the site sees it and writes a sensationalised title.

Suddenly, "SCREW ALEXA HOW DARE THEY CALL US LOSERS!!?!!1"

You guys are morons.


----------



## Bapao (May 31, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> Site lists sensible report on demographic of SS.
> 
> User of the site sees it and writes a sensationalised title.
> 
> ...


 
*ouch!*


----------



## Shortey (May 31, 2011)

I'm not a loser. I have over 500 friends on Facebook.

#winning


----------



## ilikecubing (May 31, 2011)

Shortey said:


> I'm not a loser. I have over 500 friends on Facebook.
> 
> #winning


 
What have more facebook friends got to do with not being a loser


----------



## Godmil (May 31, 2011)

ilikecubing said:


> What have more facebook friends got to do with not being a loser



He was joking.


----------



## blue7777100 (May 31, 2011)

why are prank calls commonly searched on here?


----------



## uberCuber (May 31, 2011)

Yes I am a loser because I am still in high school and don't have children or a well-paying job. Thank you for making this thread.


----------



## Jungleterrain (May 31, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> Yeah you're really going to go places in life with an attitude like that.


 
I wasn't serious. I'd have to inflict some pain on myself if I was such an arrogant jerk.


----------



## ianography (May 31, 2011)

My mom says I'm cool...


----------



## RaresB (May 31, 2011)

You guys are taking this too seriously and personally, none of us are losers I was just trying to make my "discovery" sound more interesting and captivating


----------



## Bapao (May 31, 2011)

pwnAge said:


> You guys are taking this too seriously and personally, none of us are losers I was just trying to make my "discovery" sound more interesting and captivating


 
What? You started this mess. Now deal with it!


----------



## RaresB (Jun 1, 2011)

b4p4076 said:


> What? You started this mess. Now deal with it!


 
LOL i c what u did there http://www.google.ca/imgres?imgurl=...a=X&ei=BHblTYWrGcv2gAfMlOSvBg&ved=0CDEQ9QEwAg (would have been 10 times funnier if i actually knew how to insert picture)


----------



## Bapao (Jun 1, 2011)

pwnAge said:


> LOL i c what u did there http://www.google.ca/imgres?imgurl=...a=X&ei=BHblTYWrGcv2gAfMlOSvBg&ved=0CDEQ9QEwAg (would have been 10 times funnier if i actually knew how to insert picture)


----------



## Edward (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh lawd


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jun 1, 2011)

Edward said:


> Oh lawd


 
+9001

Seriously, this is just dumb. Of course we're all losers. And to commemorate this:


----------



## Bapao (Jun 1, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> +9001
> 
> Seriously, this is just dumb. Of course we're all losers. And to commemorate this:



And then this....


----------



## Systemdertoten (Jun 1, 2011)

theanonymouscuber 
b4p4076

You both win free internets.


----------



## cyoubx (Jun 1, 2011)

Facepalm emoticon is popular because of this one thread: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?13813-Do-you-like-the-new-facepalm-emoticon


----------

